# Building a grill with a crank



## amsing (Mar 30, 2020)

Hey guys!
My husband is building an outdoor kitchen.  It's in an L shape with a gas grill on one end, a sink in the middle and a wood/charcoal grill on the other end.  He is doing everything by hand, welding, concrete, countertops, roofing, etc.  So I wanted a *Single Crank Countertop Drop In Frame Stainless Steel Santa Maria BBQ* type.  He has the opening made but I have no idea about the crank and wheel.  He thinks he wants to make his own, however, if there is somewhere to order this I'd like to just do that (because he is taking a long time to get it all completed lol).  Does anyone have any information about something like this to order?  I mean I have come across a bunch that are complete and for a couple grand, but I don't want to do that.  Any ideas?  I can post pics of what we have so far and what I am thinking if it would help.  And after all of the built ins are finished we will put in a smoker.  He has already built a portable wood fired pizza oven and trailer (the oven is made into a dragon!) Thanks!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 30, 2020)

Not too long ago I bought a Santa Maria grill from Sunterra Outdoor. I'm not going to swear to this but I believe they have the crank available in one of the accessory categories on their web site. If you hit a snag, just let me know and I'll give you the email address for the GM of Sunterra. He was amazing to work with all the way through my experience from asking questions to taking delivery. Another one you might check out is Johnson Smokers in little suburb right outside of Dallas TX called Ennis. Chad custom built a smoker for me a few years ago and his customer service was second to none!! They make a line of Santa Maria cookers and he might be able to hook you up.

Here is the link for Sunterra









						Sunterra Outdoor Products
					

Our Mission is to respond to the growing need and demand for high-quality BBQ products that caters to the discriminating individuals and professionals.




					www.sunterraoutdoor.com
				




Here is the link for Johnson Smokers






						Johnson Custom BBQ Smokers
					






					johnsonsmokers.com
				




Best of luck and show us some pics when the project is all done please.

Robert


----------



## amsing (Mar 30, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> Not too long ago I bought a Santa Maria grill from Sunterra Outdoor. I'm not going to swear to this but I believe they have the crank available in one of the accessory categories on their web site. If you hit a snag, just let me know and I'll give you the email address for the GM of Sunterra. He was amazing to work with all the way through my experience from asking questions to taking delivery. Another one you might check out is Johnson Smokers in little suburb right outside of Dallas TX called Ennis. Chad custom built a smoker for me a few years ago and his customer service was second to none!! They make a line of Santa Maria cookers and he might be able to hook you up.
> 
> Here is the link for Sunterra
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!  I sent an inquiry to Sunterra and will let you know if I need any further help.  Yay!
Amy


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 30, 2020)

amsing said:


> Thanks so much



More than welcome Amy. that's what we do here   

Robert


----------



## daveomak (Mar 30, 2020)

https://jdfabrications.com/   Have these listed on their website.......





						Santa Maria Grills for Wood and Charcoal Grilling
					

Santa Maria Grills and Grill Kits for Wood or Charcoal Burning. Choose Stainless Steel or Black Steel Santa Maria BBQ Grills. All Santa Maria style Grills are custom made in the USA. The components of the grill contains round rod grates which are raised and lowered by a wheel. The costume made...




					www.heritagebackyard.com


----------



## bill1 (May 19, 2020)

Hmmm, memories.  My dad had one using 2 lengths of bike chain and a worm-and-roller transmission on each end of a hand crank...and it was handmade.  These using a wind-up cable (really needs a bobbin) are certainly easier to make.  Amsing, I'll bet your husband can do this himself if he's doing everything else...show him daveomak's posted pics.


----------

